# GenPharma Test Prop and Sustanon



## heavy (Feb 19, 2005)

GenPharma Test Prop 100mg/ml and Sustanon 300mg/ml (30mg Test Prop, 60mg Test Phenylprop, 80mg Test Isocaproate, 130mg Test Decanoate.)


----------



## DragonRider (Feb 20, 2005)

Heavy are you a professional endorser now? LOL J/K

How do you like those products? I know you have experimented.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Feb 26, 2005)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> Heavy are you a professional endorser now? LOL J/K
> 
> How do you like those products? I know you have experimented.




BUMP...i would also like to know


----------



## ORACLE (Feb 26, 2005)

The testosterone enanthate is good quality


----------



## heavy (Feb 27, 2005)

The gear is very clean, and it is definately dosed accurately. The tren was amazing...very potent.  The best I have used in awhile. I cant say even one bad thing about his gear...I want to give credit where its due. GenPharm is good to go.


----------



## Blackbird (Feb 27, 2005)

Excellent. Waiting for time off to end so I can use my gear.


----------



## imdaman1 (Mar 2, 2005)

Guess we'll see.


----------



## ORACLE (Mar 2, 2005)

imdaman1 said:
			
		

> Guess we'll see.



using is believing.  I made some solid gains while using his gear. Me and Syskal gives it 2 thumbs up.


----------



## imdaman1 (Mar 2, 2005)

oracle said:
			
		

> using is believing.  I made some solid gains while using his gear. Me and Syskal gives it 2 thumbs up.




LOL LOL


----------



## heavy (Mar 2, 2005)

Using those blue dbol caps now imdaman...just started them yesterday. Ill let you know how they work out.


----------



## gettin_big (Apr 18, 2005)

Compared to bd?


----------



## imdaman1 (Apr 18, 2005)

heavy said:
			
		

> Using those blue dbol caps now imdaman...just started them yesterday. Ill let you know how they work out.



So how do you like them???  Even the old senile mofos at work are talking about how big I am - lol.


----------



## big o (Apr 18, 2005)

I'm coming up on my third week using g-p d-bol caps...I'm getting real good pumps...I'll know soon enough how good they are...I've only done those 5mg d-bols from Rugby way back when.....


----------

